# musclebear source



## bucknastytn (Dec 14, 2009)

has anyone ever used the musclebear site to order from im new and my old connect got busted any advice or help?


----------



## rocco-x (Dec 19, 2009)

not sure but i think questions like this aren't allowed.look into the board supplied sources.


----------



## getbig235 (Dec 20, 2009)

bucknastytn said:


> has anyone ever used the musclebear site to order from im new and my old connect got busted any advice or help?




at least dont use the whole name we are not the only people reading these posts.just like your source got nabbed you dont want to put heat on other peoples connects. pm would be best for that type of thing. most boards have sponsors and there are threads on these guys you can read to find out who is the most reliable.


----------

